# Ammo / components



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We ought to have a trader type sub forum where guys can trade ammo and components they don’t need for stuff they do. With attention paid to location because if you have to ship ammo it’s expensive. The same with primers and powder. I will probably make a lot more sense the morning of Jan 21, 21.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

should I go buy 8 lbs of 296 winchester powder for 190.00 ?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

JOE W said:


> should I go buy 8 lbs of 296 winchester powder for 190.00 ?


That’s $24+ a lb. not bad price. If I used it I would buy at that. It may get to point to sell or trade powder weighed out from bulk. The extra tax for ammo & components is already in Obama care. It’s a public health issue according to them. Tax is to compensate those hurt by firearms. It’s a win win. If you play you got to pay and others it will run off. They can’t afford to play or don’t want to put up with the hassle.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

K


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I just paid $27.00 for a pound of powder that I last paid $11.00 for. It's crazy out there.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

yea 4 pounds last me a while and last time it was 65.00 in 2012 ,$ 98.00 in 2021 and i remember paying like 12.00 in the 90s for a lb


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody finding any 210 primers?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

bad luck said:


> anybody finding any 210 primers?


FF&F on the shelf but gouging for them.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

If you really want to know the story on ammo listen to this it is long and very informative on the ammo situation og:title


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Anybody know what the prices are like at Vance's in Hebron buddies and I are going up Saturday


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

looking for some 209 shotgun primers if someone wants to part ways with. Louisville/Canton area.


----------

